# Camera Recommendations



## rip18

This thread is being designed to be stuck to the top so that people can quickly look through discussions about camera recommendations.

Those discussions are divided into 5 categories:  Digital SLRs, Point & Shoots, Trail Cameras, Mixed Format Discussions, Other Equipment.  

As new discussions occur, we will try to add links to this list.  If we miss one or have missed a good one, PM a Photography/Video & Trail Cam moderator with a link to the thread, and we will add it to the list.

We would also like to take this opportunity to thank those of you have shared your camera knowledge with others so selflessly!  Thanks!

Digital SLR Recommendations:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=143392

Point & Shoot Recommendations:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=144401
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=149086

Trail Camera Recommendations:
http://www.forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=12806
http://www.forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=120229

Recommendations for a Mix of DSLR, P&S, Other:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=149663
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=149775

Waterproof cameras
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=3808986#post3808986

Other Equipment Recommendations:

Tripods & Other "Holders"
http://www.forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=66618
http://www.forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=119736
http://www.forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=171410

Monopods
http://www.forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=121479


----------



## Hoss

A link for video camera infor.  Thanks Silver Britches.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=408579

Hoss


----------



## Hoss

DSLR rating information link.  Thanks JasonF.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=496748

Hoss


----------



## Hoss

Here's link to camera repair locations.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=540053

Hoss


----------

